# Mosquito Lake



## 10/4 Worm (Jun 6, 2014)

How's the walleye & crappie fishing been?

Sent from my Z740 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fedora4me (May 31, 2014)

The causeway hasn't given up anything while I have been there in the last week. People darn near leaving with more bait then they came with. Sad


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Lake fishing is awesome, lots of walleye and crappie's. Caught a bonus 40" Northern on an ultra light and 4# test.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow I bet that was fun.


----------



## 10/4 Worm (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice!!! That is crazy...


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome! Can't beat catching northerns on lightweight rods!


----------



## OhioTifosi1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I bet it was blast getting that bad boy in.


----------



## Meehan47 (May 24, 2013)

Hello,

I have been reading posts about Mosquito for the past year. I plan on making the trip with my Grandfather. We have never fished the lake before so it will be a learning experience for us. 

Not asking for specific locations, but just an area to start. We are looking for walleye. We will drift or troll. Where should we put the boat in at? stay south or north?

Thanks


----------



## wally hunter (Jun 14, 2013)

This time of year we fish the south end down by the cemetery mainly in 18 to 20 ft of water.. Trolling harnesses this year has been real good for us.. Last weekend we caught around 50 or so walleye trolling with leadcore line 100 back.. Also we were trolling 1 1/2 oz bait walkers we would let them hit bottom then let out another ten ft of line it was working well to. Our speed was 1 to 1.5 we have also tried cranks flicker shads, shad raps, and hot n tots with little luck
Hope this helps a lil like I said we have killed them there the last two weeks!! We will be there Saturday 

Good luck and happy fishing


----------



## Meehan47 (May 24, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. I will let you know how we do. Headed there tomorrow, weather permitting.


----------



## Meehan47 (May 24, 2013)

Can someone recommend a bait shop on the south end of the lake?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

There is a bait shop at the south west end at Mosquito Lake Park. It has dock access and I might suggest getting yourself a cheeseburger and fries while you are there. The burgers are big and a large fry can feed a small army.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

There is also a bait shop on the south east end of the lake, off rt 305. Lakeside sport shop and drive thru. Good count, nice people. Of course they don't sell yummy cheeseburgers!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

10/4 Worm said:


> How's the walleye & crappie fishing been?
> 
> Sent from my Z740 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Not doing any walleye fishing but the crappie bite is still going strong on the north end. Had a couple good days this weekend.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

chaunc said:


>


whats on your face.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice going as usual Chaunc! We got some nice ones a few days last week on the sunken bridge also. The bite was hot! I don't suppose it will last much longer.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

EZ- not quite sure but I think those things on Chaunc's face are called sunglasses. I think they are used in climates where the sun does actually shine. Not to be confused with good old Ohio weather though.


----------



## Meehan47 (May 24, 2013)

Did make it out today. Fished the south end and caught about a dozen nice sized crappie. Trolled for about an hour with no luck. My trolling rods are setup for Erie. I need to get another set for inland lakes. Those that troll, what size rod do you use and was pound test line?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

ezbite said:


> whats on your face.


It's determination. Fish fear me when i get that look.


----------

